# Интернет > Графика >  Ищу BoxGen для вырубки коробок

## kokoalex

Ищу BoxGen 2.0 для высечки коробок, очень древняя.

----------


## claiseunsutle

может у кого есть сылка на хорошее качество?

----------


## Cheechako

Вроде "Гугль" сразу советует обратиться на  ОЛДДОС :confused:

----------

